

How Lita.io uses the RubyGems and rubygems.org APIs - Perceptes
http://www.jimmycuadra.com/posts/how-lita-io-uses-the-rubygems-and-rubygems-org-apis

======
nebyoolae
Excellent explanation of your process.

